# Adesso vs. Wacom



## ezdezines (May 17, 2005)

I did some searching on the web, but couldn't find a good comparison between Adesso and Wacom's drawing tablets.  I've used Wacom in the past and had great results, but my old tablet doesn't work in OS X so I've been in the market for a new one for quite some time, but laying out the $480.00 for a new 12x12 tablet hasn't been on the top of my list. 

After seeing a near $300 price difference between the Adesso and Wacom for similar sized tablets, has my curiosity.  Is the Adesso as good as the Wacom?  Or is the Wacom that much better and worth the price difference?  If so, what's the big difference for the price?  I'm a strong believer that you get what you pay for, but would appreciate any feedback thant anyone could offer.

Thanks for the help!
Erik


----------



## mw84 (May 17, 2005)

What model is your old Wacom? Some of the wacom tablets will work (pretty well, to a degree) on OS X using drivers from other models from what I've read.


----------



## ezdezines (May 17, 2005)

My old tablet is a 12x12 Digitizer II - but I think I was using the ArtZ II drivers on my old G3 Beige system.  Originally it was for the PC, but I bought the conversion cable so I could use it on my Mac - which worked great.  But now the connection is outdated, it's an ADB Serial, and I tried getting an ADB to USB conversion kit a while back but that didn't work.  I just figured instead of trying to modify this one to work, just get the right product for my system, so I started looking into new ones.  But if there's a guaranteed way to make it work without losing any features, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## mw84 (May 17, 2005)

Arr no sorry, I thought we were talking usb. There might be some way to get your working too but your probably best updating like you said.


----------



## ezdezines (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, just out of curiosity I called Wacom to see if there was anything out there to modify it - he said my model only worked on as high as OS 9, and that I would need one of the Intuos (1,2, or 3) lines to work with OS X.


----------



## mw84 (May 17, 2005)

Well there are other Wacom tablets that work on OS X apart from the Intuos range such as Graphires, Cintiqs and a few others. These all have ready made drivers for OS X but like I said, certain other Wacoms without drivers such as the lower range Volito's appear, from what I've read, to work on others drivers.


----------



## riccbhard (May 17, 2005)

I happen to like my Wacom PTZ-430.


----------



## Randman (May 18, 2005)

You have such an old tablet, that it is surprising it works at all. Wacom stuff is very good and works very well with OSX


----------



## smithy (May 18, 2005)

I'm in the market for a wacom tablet mainly looking at the graphire just for vector work. However im just always confused about the sizing because a 6x8 graphire is the same as the 4x5 intous3. Very confusing. What would you's recommend is the best size ??


----------



## slur (Apr 3, 2006)

A couple years ago I started work on a driver for older serial Wacom tablets. It works with many older models, but needs some work to support serial Intuos (GD) tablets. It doesn't know how to communicate with Adesso tablets either, but with some work it probably could.

The configuration program is partially broken in Tiger, but I'm going to release a working Preference Pane soon. Meanwhile, you can try the latest beta posted here:

http://thinkyhead.com/tabletmagic/


----------

